# post a recent pic of yourself



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

lets see what the competition is lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What competition?


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

WHY SO SERIOUS BRUV ITS A LITTLE BIT OF BANTER


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

P.S TO ALL THE FLIDTARDS, THERE IS NO COMPETETION, u wont actually win a prize or anything. as stated, it's just a bit of fun!!!!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

thaiman said:


> WHY SO SERIOUS BRUV ITS A LITTLE BIT OF BANTER


You're the one who made the post about a competition where we post our pictures.

What is the contest and what is the prize?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You're the one who made the post about a competition where we post our pictures.
> 
> What is the contest and what is the prize?


ahhhhhhhh we've got ourself a flidtard


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK OK dont forget i have only been training about 6 months but i do love my bikes


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup.....you? Lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Before I got Delhi belly and lost 1/2 stone!


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

You the one in the background yeah?

:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This board had gone downhill quite a bit in the last year but it seems like in the last couple of weeks it has just totally fallen apart sad really because it used to be very good.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Recent one


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> This board had gone downhill quite a bit in the last year but it seems like in the last couple of weeks it has just totally fallen apart sad really because it used to be very good.......


cry us a river mate


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

DB said:


> View attachment 52571
> 
> 
> Recent one


huge!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thaiman said:


> cry us a river mate


Sorry Lois but that made me lmao


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Surprised Powerhouse hasn't absoulutely flooded this thread with pics of him lol.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Surprised Powerhouse hasn't absoulutely flooded this thread with pics of him lol.


haha


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> View attachment 52571
> 
> 
> Recent one


One word...

C*nt!

Krispy Kremes are doing the job ehh?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Raptors pic


That is as recent as the moon landings. You posted that months ago.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ah24 said:


> One word...
> 
> C*nt!
> 
> Krispy Kremes are doing the job ehh?


Mate funny you should say that..

This week I've felt tired and really run down..

I'm 99.9% sure its because I haven't had any donuts for at least 4 days... :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

suliktribal said:


>


Any chance of posting up your diet mate i could really do with bulking up clean like you !!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> That is as recent as the moon landings. You posted that months ago.


I have not had any pictures taken for a few months, wheres your pics?


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Any chance of posting up your diet mate i could really do with bulking up clean like you !!!!


diet:

Tumor


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Cant seem to copy and paste anymore , anyone know why


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Cant seem to copy and paste anymore , anyone know why


try ctrl c + ctrl v


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

thaiman said:


> try ctrl c + ctrl v


And where would that be ? lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

The Raptor said:


>


What are you doing in the ladies???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Avi was taken on Monday


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Thats a nice physique mate i like it (NO ****)

Well done mate:thumbup1:

Just out of interest whats your weight in this photo mate ??? are you just above 200 lb ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm 245lbs there mate


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

nice legs mate going good!! how long did it take u to get those bad boys ???



DB said:


> View attachment 52571
> 
> 
> Recent one


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You've whacked on some size right their Incredible Bulk :thumb:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm 245lbs there mate


looking great mate


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

thaiman said:


> post a recent pic of yourself


No! i iz shy :001_tt2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys, one last bulk and its picking a show for 2011


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ib, now i know what to buy you for christmas, one of those de-fuzzer things :whistling:

Nice one btw


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

December 2009










November 2010


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Looking alot bigger than your avatar.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Big up you Incredible Bulk. Good work.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking alot bigger than your avatar.


Respect. Good physique for sure.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how tall are you ib ? looking large mate, you have made shed loads of progress


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys 

my avatar was from last november @ the nabba novice finals (6th out of 19 guys)

i'm 5ft 9

lol, i am a man, men are supposed to have man rugs


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

+1 on the chest hair...my girlfriend loves playing with mine


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys
> 
> my avatar was from last november @ the nabba novice finals (6th out of 19 guys)
> 
> ...


What weight were you in your avi mate? Your puttin on size at an unreal rate well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you  my weight in my avi was 205lbs 

ALR - My missus hates it when i trim it, she loses her sleeping rug pmsl


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

looking good too mate well done!!



xpower said:


> December 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> looking good too mate well done!!


Cheers Jamie,I'm getting their slowly


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

how long u been training ? im hoping after a descent cut in january for 3 months i will have a six pack etc... and then try to build lean for 6 months just hope it works


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> how long u been training ? im hoping after a descent cut in january for 3 months i will have a six pack etc... and then try to build lean for 6 months just hope it works


That's my aim too Jamie 

1 year mate since my return :thumbup1: (15 year break :cursing: )


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

wish i had of started a few years back!! fell like ive wasted 10 years of getting BIG lol, i hope in 1 year i got a half descent body good luck and train hard !!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

halfway through mega course size starting to come on now weighing in at 26st 4 lb in this pic


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> halfway through mega course size starting to come on now weighing in at 26st 4 lb in this pic


WTF??? lol, 26st. Your a beast mate. Literally twice the man i am. Top job.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> halfway through mega course size starting to come on now weighing in at 26st 4 lb in this pic


Gargantuan biceps/arms bear:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> WTF??? lol, 26st. Your a beast mate. Literally twice the man i am. Top job.


cheers there plenty more to come yet


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

As huge as he looks in that pic, it doesn't do Bear any justice, the guy is just a fkn beast, side to side, front to back. Kinda guy you look at and think "FFS why am I even bothering" :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> As huge as he looks in that pic, it doesn't do Bear any justice, the guy is just a fkn beast, side to side, front to back. Kinda guy you look at and think "FFS why am I even bothering" :lol:


cheers rams but i am a fat fcuk not sure how id look if i tried to get in shape


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

245 with abs out, impressive mate respect to ya man. IB what height are you and keep up the good work!! [ dont answer ha ha just read back posts ]. Hey bear could you move your arms so i can see out the window....thanks!!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Have no ripped abs, in fact don't have anything ripped :lol: So here's my recent pic competing at a GBPF Deadlift meet (my debut) :thumbup1: , weighing in at 132.5kg/292lbs.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

You look pretty lean for some one who weighs nearly 300lbs simon haha


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> halfway through mega course size starting to come on now weighing in at 26st 4 lb in this pic


jesus christ dude - you're a monster! awesome


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Looking good there buddy, well done.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Taken Yesterday


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


>


dude...u need to up the SPF ur face is melting....

here moi....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm 245lbs there mate


Bloody hell mate your 7 pound heavier than me 1 inch shorter, and look about 100 times better than i do 

Quality mate im impressed, thats my inspiration right there pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tuesday evening in gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Bloody hell mate your 7 pound heavier than me 1 inch shorter, and look about 100 times better than i do
> 
> Quality mate im impressed, thats my inspiration right there pal :thumbup1:


cheers bud 

keep pluggin away!! only 2 years ago i was 19.25 stone with a fat gut and minimum of 20% bf


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers bud
> 
> keep pluggin away!! only 2 years ago i was 19.25 stone with a fat gut and minimum of 20% bf


That is impressive well done to you sir!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jamiedilk said:


> nice legs mate going good!! how long did it take u to get those bad boys ???


Not too long mate, 5 years or so i guess.. lol

Very good progress Aaron, wha show you doing?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Surprised Powerhouse hasn't absoulutely flooded this thread with pics of him lol.


BBBOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!! (nc007 style)

There it is:










going to do some more this weekend i think.

Up 9kg on those photos now.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

No training pics or half naked ones ( that are recent  )


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Tuesday evening in gym


Looking strong there fella!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

little_horus said:


> Looking strong there fella!


thanx bud, I didn't feel strong....I'm on my 13th 14 hour shift......lifting like a gerbil but got to go move some blood around a few times a week....train better when off shift


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> thanx bud, I didn't feel strong....I'm on my 13th 14 hour shift......lifting like a gerbil but got to go move some blood around a few times a week....train better when off shift


 mg: Feck me. Sounds rough. What are you working at (if you don't mind me asking)? As long as you can get some lifting done eh? I'd go mental myself if I couldn't get at least three times a week at the gym.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Now thats a frikin good look. Wouldnt mind looking like that. 16stone?! How do you get clothes to fit, this is one reason I dont want to get big.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks 

clothes are not an issue, i just stopped buying from certain places like river island, burtons etc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pariah said:


> this is one reason I dont want to get big.


lol, that and all the hard work xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

little_horus said:


> What are you working at (if you don't mind me asking)?


I'm a stunt c0ck


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

pariah said:


> Now thats a frikin good look. Wouldnt mind looking like that. 16stone?! How do you get clothes to fit, this is one reason I dont want to get big.


isn't that 17.5 stone?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

pariah said:


> How do you get clothes to fit, this is one reason I dont want to get big.


Who needs clothes when ya look like that, think i would just buy lots of shorts and drink hot tea instead


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> isn't that 17.5 stone?


17 n quarter


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 17 n quarter


very nice weight indeed


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

edit ... double post


----------



## JohnStubbs (Oct 19, 2010)

DB said:


> View attachment 52571
> 
> 
> Recent one


jeez ... how much do you squat?


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

To Incredible Bulk,

Hiya mate, where are you training these days as you living close to where I live. I think you said somewhere you are training at 3 diff gyms now ???


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jonno said:


> To Incredible Bulk,
> 
> Hiya mate, where are you training these days as you living close to where I live. I think you said somewhere you are training at 3 diff gyms now ???


hey bud

fareham lesiure centre on monday

city gym tues-thurs

fitness first - friday

cardio either at FF or fareham LC


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO only powerhouse would bring his portfolio he sends to the gay websites


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud
> 
> fareham lesiure centre on monday
> 
> ...


why is it you train so many places mate? just curious


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i stay at my missus's house on the weekends and monday night so train at a gym near her.

rest of the week i train at a spit n saw dust

this spit n saw dust has no cardio equipment so i use FF during the mornings + i'm not making a 12 mile round trip to use the gym by my missus when FF is 5 mins round the corner lol


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'm a stunt c0ck


LOL. Fair enough big man


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I would post one but the new photo uploader on here is ****ing **** now and has refused to work properly for me the past two days


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

me back in April at end of cycle weighed bout 99kg been off since weight is about 95kg : (


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

more recent 29/11/2010.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

little_horus said:


> LOL. Fair enough big man


see my icey christmas tree thread in general - there's a pic of my job mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No unclothed ones but here's one of me in Dublin for my bday, drunk and showing I was the alpha male in a hotel doorway


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I look like my avatar but with bigger love handles and belly

can we keep this going until the summer when I will be a rather skinny 13 odd stone?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Some great physiques here guys.. good motivation for newbies 

gives me good hope as i'm only 18 and progressing slowly

this site rocks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

besa said:


> more recent 29/11/2010.


Impressive gunnage!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

My first post on this forum...so i thought this would be a good thread to post in. (pics of me on a recent cut for xmas and NYE parties)


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Pic of me about 1 or 2 months ago


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

boom


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> boom


now just lose the ronaldo necklace and you might...might look like someone who trains


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's me on thursday after my mates birthday


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> now just lose the ronaldo necklace and you might...might look like someone who trains


LOL @ 'Ronaldo Necklace'...

It's not a fashion statement, it's a religious thing for me.... ;-)


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Impressive gunnage!


thanks mate but they stopped growing now lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Here's me on thursday after my mates birthday


Raptor WTF - bro you look like a dodgy Arab weapons dealer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raptor.....

I'm always on the lookout for a box of stingers, a barrat light .50 a case of slr's/m16/ak 47's if you get my drift


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

In a way he is. He deals out his 'weapon' to as many women as possible.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Raptor.....
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for a box of stingers, a barrat light .50 a case of slr's/m16/ak 47's if you get my drift


Hahaha its not me really


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> In a way he is. He deals out his 'weapon' to as many women as possible.


Lol exactly would probably class it as a magnum i suppose


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not an uzi then? Small calibre and fast firing.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> It's not an uzi then? Small calibre and fast firing.


Haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Hahaha its not me really


I knew it - he's a good looking fella xx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I knew it - he's a good looking fella xx


Mate im shockingly good looking, just don't like posting too many pics on open forums lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For Uriel


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Right click, save for later shopping.

No shopping for a while though, one of my HDD's died which had photoshop on it and the other partition had the installation files for photoshop. Need to buy a new one and download p'shop again. Lost my porn too, which I've had for years and years. Was one of the HDD's I sent over from the UK. And my fcking mp3's, just remembered... gutted.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


>


in the nicest way....... i f**king hate you, lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL, ERRR....THANK YOU?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> For Uriel


cute, in a boy band way xx


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

you look about 14 pmsl.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha yep!


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

I started the gym a little over a month ago now and already seeing small changes. i put on like 7 lbs aswell. I am currently 15 % body fat looking to get buff


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is the photo of me from the other night. Yes, I'm rather wasted. It was the first time I've touched alcohol in a long while.

View attachment 52725


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i recognize chestbrah from another forum, guess you got fed up with the crap they spill out aswell!!!!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

me and my two training partners who are twins. i'm on the left btw.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> cute, in a boy band way xx


Thanks, that'll do xx


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Rofl raptor you do look young.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

raptor how old are you?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im 24 but young looks runs in the family which isn't a bad thing, if you seen my dad you'd never think he's 54... Also in person i don't look quite as young as im 6 foot and 15 stone


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Me a couple of wks ago:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

besa said:


> more recent 29/11/2010.


looking good fella


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Here is the photo of me from the other night. Yes, I'm rather wasted. It was the first time I've touched alcohol in a long while.
> 
> View attachment 52725


you lucky son of a b1tch ive always wanted a little jap/***** girl ffs and she has red hair!!!!! fcuk that is my kind of girl u little bast3rd :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

nc007 said:


> you lucky son of a b1tch ive always wanted a little jap/***** girl ffs and she has red hair!!!!! fcuk that is my kind of girl u little bast3rd :lol:


You can have the Blair Witch in the background.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

nc007 said:


> you lucky son of a b1tch ive always wanted a little jap/***** girl ffs and she has red hair!!!!! fcuk that is my kind of girl u little bast3rd :lol:


I'm surprised that you haven't managed to with your sparkling demonstrations of racial sensitivity.

:lol:



SiPhil said:


> You can have the Blair Witch in the background.


Ahh yes, the Sports Co-ordinator where I work. Usually she looks like an angel as opposed to a scary ass girl.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Desperadodan said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't managed to with your sparkling demonstrations of racial sensitivity.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Ahh yes, the Sports Co-ordinator where I work. Usually she looks like an angel as opposed to a scary ass girl.





chestbrah said:


> ^^^^ wouldsmash/10


Desperadodan get your coat you've pulled lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


>


YES YES I WOULD XX


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> YES YES I WOULD XX


Haha :lol: Aren't you married you dirty sod! :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RedKola said:


>


Now there is a problem here..

Going from the pic.. You're very good looking.. But after discovering you pubes make the amazon rain forest look like a desert I've just been a little bit sick in my mouth   r

But its ok.. The last thing I ate was cheesecake


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Haha :lol: Aren't you married you dirty sod! :lol:


Oh sorry i didnt think that would bother you pmsl !!!! or was is supposed to bother me ??? :innocent:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Now there is a problem here..
> 
> Going from the pic.. You're very good looking.. But after discovering you pubes make the amazon rain forest look like a desert I've just been a little bit sick in my mouth   r
> 
> But its ok.. The last thing I ate was cheesecake


LMFAOOO! :lol: Makes it more fun finding Amazon river! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Most recent photo of mine.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Awesome mate, looking really good (no ****)....
> 
> Most recent photo of mine.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

chestbrah said:


>


Give yourself to the Dark Side. It is the only way you can save your friends. Yes, your thoughts betray you. Your feelings for them are strong.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> Desperadodan get your coat you've pulled lol


Hah, alllllll riiiiiight!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RedKola said:


>












Seperated at birth?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Seperated at birth?


Pahhh, I fckin' wish! :mellow: :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

photo of chestbrah holding paper with UKM written on it needed, i think its a fake account, was loads of fake 'chestbrahs' and zyzz accounts on loads of other forums, and just dont belive it... no offence


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Cam93 said:


> photo of chestbrah holding paper with UKM written on it needed, i think its a fake account, was loads of fake 'chestbrahs' and zyzz accounts on loads of other forums, and just dont belive it... no offence


Not believing a suspect account is real? How dare you?! :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> who the fooks chestbrahs and zyzz?
> 
> I feel like i've missed something, why would they be fake :confused1:


google mate google


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

their brothers, theres a third one, younger too who's also into BBing, over on BB.com there was literaly 100's of threads on them everyday about people kissing there **** about their bodys n ****


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> ohh i see, fair enough.
> 
> I googled you too bizzle, came up with this and google never lies.... :confused1:
> 
> ...


shes hot no?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahah, weird find!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> If you're looking for a compliment honey, yes you're a stunner


you what i'm confused lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ91 said:


> I was implying it's you, damn that was completely lost on you :sneaky2:


i'm half asleep gonna have a shake and go to bed in a minute

shouldn't you be practicing something right now

shes a bit scary when shes ripped but quite tasty in the off season


----------



## DannyCUK (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah, not as big as any of you but I'm only 18, hope i can use that as an excuse haha. Picture was taken last week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me with the gf sat night


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You two got back together? And the guns are looking big mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, we worked things out and a few months off. Arms are finally getting somewhere now


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Looking big Rack mate 

And IB you c*nt, what the fvck have you been eating! Plus you were injured ffs :lol:

Amazing progress, or should that be.. what 'havent' you been eating haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, strange though as I feel tiny atm.....


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

only recent picture i have... minor lighting tweaking for added drama lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

me and the gf quick squat session lol










me on the left the **** looking one lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

benicillin said:


> only recent picture i have... minor lighting tweaking for added drama lol


Is that a tub of "Fisting Cream"?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

nah fisting lube its called


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heineken said:


> Looking big Rack mate
> 
> And IB you c*nt, what the fvck have you been eating! Plus you were injured ffs :lol:
> 
> Amazing progress, or should that be.. what 'havent' you been eating haha


small children, puppy dogs...lol, standard fare 

Cheers dude, thats when i was injured with the hernia too (you can see it to the left of my abs half way up). Now to see what i can do injury free!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

benicillin said:


> only recent picture i have... minor lighting tweaking for added drama lol


That is one massive spot mate. Did you leave the house???


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is one massive spot mate. Did you leave the house???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

benicillin said:


>


hahahaha. so fitting lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Recentish, lost it a bit since.

By a bit I might actually mean a lot :lol:

But most recent pics I have, smooth as sh1t but I'm happy enough given circumstances. End of October, ish


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Recentish, lost it a bit since.
> 
> By a bit I might actually mean a lot :lol:
> 
> But most recent pics I have, smooth as sh1t but I'm happy enough given circumstances. End of October, ish


Awesome mate, but a little tip...edit out lee powell in the background cos that shi.t right there aint helpin'!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Awesome mate, but a little tip...edit out lee powell in the background cos that shi.t right there aint helpin'!


I know, WTF were the organisers thinking. In fact, should put pics of anorexics and AIDS sufferers up there to make the competitors look better :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Recentish, lost it a bit since.
> 
> By a bit I might actually mean a lot :lol:
> 
> But most recent pics I have, smooth as sh1t but I'm happy enough given circumstances. End of October, ish


I have no idea why you keep putting yourself down in numerous threads. Very good physique you have.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I know, WTF were the organisers thinking. In fact, should put pics of anorexics and AIDS sufferers up there to make the competitors look better :lol:


is it wrong that i actively search out anorexic porn???


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> I have no idea why you keep putting yourself down in numerous threads. Very good physique you have.


Yeah stop being such a moany little bitch :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> I have no idea why you keep putting yourself down in numerous threads. Very good physique you have.


Would look even better if you photoshopped a massive black willy onto me :lol:

I'd do it myself being THE photoshop master around these parts (just been lying low recently) but its against the code to do your own pics :lol:

PS not putting myself down at all - I am soft as sh1t there compared to what I know I can achieve - but I know why and that is the important thing!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I have no idea why you keep putting yourself down in numerous threads. *Very good physique you have.*


wtf!! You turned into Yoda Siphil!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

On the subject of Yoda, here is the Yoda bat:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wtf!! You turned into Yoda Siphil!


It's living where I am now for so long. My English is either becoming slightly Americanized (Just going to take out the trash) or slightly odd because no one I know speaks perfect English here.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

not recent


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

benicillin said:


>


----------

